# Shrimp breeder tank is coming back!



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

1.5 gallon, will have crypt and java moss in it.

UGF with 1" of fluorite over it, 10W Marineland Stealth heater, temp is in the high 70's. Standard CFL desk lamp with 13W (60W equivalent) spiral pigtail bulb.

100% RO water with SeaChem Equilibrium, KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4, Plantex CSM+B & chelated iron.

Should I be adding/subtracting anything from my RO water? Should I do a 50/50 mix instead and back off on the fertz? Note: I did a PWC today with the RO mix and my shrimp in the 10 gallon are a LOT more active now.

Also, any opinions on anything else are muchly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## boarder2k7 (May 13, 2011)

Sounds like a really nice tank, can you post up pictures when you're all set up? I'm thinking of starting one myself....

-B


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

How many shrimp can be in a tank that size? I'm thinking of adding some to my 1.5 gallon


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

^ Will Renoir allow new tennants in his home? XD

Glad to hear your tank is coming along Gizmo.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Guy do a mix on the water, that way it will have the needed minerals it. I also would cut back a little on the ferts and see how the plants do.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

holly12 said:


> ^ Will Renoir allow new tennants in his home? XD


XD he's a naughty emo boy anyways, so I'm hoping new "friends" will set him back on the right path


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Sounds good, Guy! PICS!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Just moved a berried female into the tank Thursday. Water parameters are looking good, found some MTS in the substrate I transferred from my 29 gallon.

Susan - I am dosing Equilibrium, KH buffer (SeaChem, until I run out then it's back to baking soda), KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4, Plantex, and chelated iron. The RO water I add has nitrates at 10 ppm, KH of 3 degrees, GH of 5 degrees. Just got the utility sink in the basement working nicely so I'll start mixing tap and RO and backing off of the fertz.

Summer and others - I'll get the pics up this coming weekend. No guarantees though; we're coming up on the end of the semester so it's crunch time!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

At long last, here are the photos!
The tank in all of its dirty glory, haha. Java moss in foreground, small crypt behind, UGF filter outlet to the back left.


A juvenile male and a baby RCS. There are about 4 males and two females (both were berried) in the tank ATM. Waiting to see additional babies.


Malaysian Trumpet Snails doing what they do best - snailing about.


----------



## billinga (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice pictures. I am thinking about doing a tank like that for shrimp and snails. How many shrimp would you keep in a tank that size?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't keep them in there very long, but for a shrimp tank where you won't be moving them from that tank to a bigger one, I would say ten max


----------



## billinga (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I am thinking I will combine a shrimp tank with the beaslbob method that I am dying to try in a 20 gallon tank or so.


----------

